# NW Beach Drive 2008



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 19, 2008)

I hate to post and run (I'm leaving in the AM for the Happ's VSE DT-T) but wanted to check this off my to-do list before I left. Hope you enjoy! I sent a link for all the pictures I took to those who were there so they can choose what additional images to post of their own horses. Susanne and I will be gone until Sunday night but I'm sure she'll add more of Mingus as soon as she gets a chance. I got a couple of cute ones of him!

Here was the group Saturday morning just after Daryl arrived:







Kody and Mingus grazing while Jayne looks on:






Mingus and Dancer racing:






Kody and Mingus racing:






The McMaster herd:






Nancy (Equisize) and Kody:






Running into some of our fellow Peninsula Saddle Club campers on the beach on Saturday:






We told you it was foggy Saturday afternoon! This is the Graham boys giving rickshaw rides around camp with my new Frontier:






Martin McMaster showing off his prize mushroom find before cooking it on Sunday:






Brandon McMaster playing faithful (and temporary) Cabana-Boy to Caleb Graham:






Keith playing original guitar compositions for us over a lunch of fresh Alaskan Halibut with an ice cream chaser- wonderful!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mingus and Dancer on the beach:






And Kody on the beach on Sunday:
















On the way home:






A video still of Kody too:






Leia


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh wow that looks like so much fun! Kody looks great.


----------



## nootka (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, Leia, I LOVE the pics of Kody and you with the Hyperbike!

Really shows how fun that vehicle is, and man, oh, man, Kody has never looked so hottttt as he did that weekend (guessing he still does)!!!

Congrats on that and thank you for the photos. Martin and his mushroom. He was scoping that thing out for two days.

*LOL*

Liz


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 19, 2008)

Of course Kody's hotter now...do you know how much winter coat he's sprouting?! *LOL* I never did get the hay belly off him this year after all his post-surgical gluttony but he's in great shape otherwise and gets to be unashamedly roly-poly for the winter now. Come Jan/Feb though, watch out! Treadmill time.





I'm hoping for some really good Hyperbike pictures this weekend since he seems in the mood to burn rubber suddenly. Kody wasn't feeling so hot at the beach so all we did was spin it around a few times at a slow trot but he certainly seems fine now.





Leia


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 19, 2008)

LOVE the pics; thank YOU, Leia!

Anyone else have some to add from the Beach drive? 

Margo-off to take my old Kima to the vet for a Coggins and health cert. I went seeking a great new home for him, and he is going to a longtime driver/instructor in MISSISSIPPI! I am SO pleased to be able to place him this way!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh thank you for posting - I love all of it but WOW at the first shot of Koda on the beach - its priceless!!!

it looks like you all had a wonderful time!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 19, 2008)

That looks like great fun! Wish I lived close enough to a beach to do that. Might have to scope out some camping areas and see if any have good trails to offer and try to get a group together to go (next year). Mountain roads and a lake side camp ground could work out nicely. Or maybe a farm with back roads or.... hmmmm, I'm going to have to check this out. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Kendra (Sep 20, 2008)

hobbyhorse23 said:


>



I LOVE this picture!!!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 20, 2008)

I love your setup and that looks like so much fun..almost makes me wish i had a driving horse



. Nice pictures and it looks like allot of fun



.


----------



## joylee123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Margo_C-T said:


> LOVE the pics; thank YOU, Leia! Anyone else have some to add from the Beach drive?
> 
> Margo-off to take my old Kima to the vet for a Coggins and health cert. I went seeking a great new home for him, and he is going to a longtime driver/instructor in MISSISSIPPI! I am SO pleased to be able to place him this way!



[SIZE=12pt]OOOOOh Kima



I didn't know you were letting him go



Such a awesome horse



Another bit of Southwest history changed



but I'm so glad you found him a good home



[/SIZE]

Joy


----------

